# English



## dave line (May 20, 2012)

I am English and at present live in England.
I retire in about 12 months and would like to spend a couple of years traveling the USA and Canada with my wife in an RV.
Could anyone tell me if this is possible and am I allowed to buy an RV in the USA (then sell it after a couple of years), get insurance and anything else that is legally required.
I travel quite a lot in the UK and at present tow a caravan.
If you could help me it would be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot Dave.


----------



## fairlane (May 20, 2012)

Come to Arizona. The illegal's coming from Mexico can do it so should be easy for you. May require a US mailing address.

That way you'll be close to Sedona & the Grand Canyon when you start. Beautiful country.


----------



## C Nash (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dave.  Do a search here as this has been brought up before.  No knowledge on it myself but know there are those that have done it.  Should be no problem if you have the dollars to do it.


----------



## LEN (May 21, 2012)

We have friends from Bermuda that have a RV here and travel back and forth and also from Sweden so it is possible. Look on IRV2.com for the Swedes are coming in the Monaco forum. Also http://triangledrifters.blogspot.com/
I am sure they can answer all your questions.
See you on the other side of the pond.

LEN


----------



## vanole (May 22, 2012)

English,

I think Len meant "The Danes are Coming" over on the IRV2 forum.  Easiest place to find them is in the Monaco section of that forum.  Henrik posts alot and seems to make the trip frequently to the US.

This past winter in Miami there were two seperate couples doing exactly what you mentioned doing.  One couple from Germany and  another from Iceland.  So like the above two posters have said its doable but I'm not 100% sure of the process.

Jeff


----------



## ejdixon (May 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Dave.

First off, you'll need a valid US address to have the RV you're getting registered and for the insurance. Some foreigners that have relatives in the US would use their relatives' address for this (with their permission, of course). You can try that avenue. If you don't have any relatives who'd be willing, you can rent a mail box here in the US for that.

As for the driver's license, you can use an international driving permit. 

I'm not sure about the visa and length of stay policies in the UK. My cousin from Australia had a ten-year visa, but was only allowed a maximum of six months each time. Don't really understand why. But since you mentioned you're including a trip to Canada, I think you'll be fine. Just make sure to check how long you can stay each time that you enter the US, then before you reach the limit, head over to Canada and then come back to "restart" your stay.


----------



## dave line (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks very much for the info, my wife's sister lives in Colorado so I should have no trouble.
Much appreciated Dave.


----------

